# Splitting off bromeliad pups



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

I am sorry if this is a basic question, but I am new to keeping any type of plant. There is a bromeliad in my terrarium that has a pup that looks about ready to separate (it has 4 well developed leaves). How do I separate it from the mother plant?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm going to assume that you're working with a plant that sends shoots out from the bottom of the mother plant, like most Neoregelas. If you think the pup is big enough it can just be cut off, I usually use a razor so I don't disturb the plants too much, sometimes you can just twist the pup off. Cut close to the mother plant so there is alot of stem on the pup, this will make mounting the pup easier.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

No, this was sold as a "Flaming Sword," it is growing out from inside a cup.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Place your thumb inside the pup's axil and use two fingers to pinch the outide of the pup, then twist. These can be a pain to remove in my experience so if someone has a better way post it but this is the way I've done it and had no problems.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you Mike, I will do it next time all the frogs are out of the plant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Grab the pup and pull down. (sounds like were coaching you through a birthing, lol) Or get yourself a pair of bypass shears and cut it out.

Matt


----------

